# Google-Earth Download



## Digit_Dragon (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi friends,

I donot know whether it is already posted in the forum.

We can download the google-earth and install in your own system and can locate any place you wish

*earth.google.com/download-earth.html

Is this going to affect someone's privacy


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 12, 2007)

Everyone knows that


----------



## Digit_Dragon (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes my dear friend many may be knowing it...but some people like me.... only know it now.
So hope nothing wrong in it...


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 12, 2007)

Digit_Dragon said:
			
		

> Yes my dear friend many may be knowing it...but some people like me.... only know it now.
> So hope nothing wrong in it...


Then there is nothing wrong


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 12, 2007)

Digit_Dragon said:
			
		

> Hi friends,
> 
> I donot know whether it is already posted in the forum.
> 
> ...



No,this is not going to affect someone's privacy 

It is just a software which shows 3D pictures of all world...


----------



## anandk (Feb 12, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> No,this is not going to affect someone's privacy
> It is just a software which shows 3D pictures of all world...



oh yeah !   forgotten this buddy !


----------



## shaunak (Feb 13, 2007)

^lol
No to mention the several nuclear/secure/sensetive sites you have access to!

You can see the Janpath, the indian parliament and ins vikrant in eye pleasing detail. Suddenly the terroist's job becomes much easier!

Also visit this: *perljam.net/google-satellite-maps/id/1007/United_States/Nevada/Rachel/Area_51


----------



## champ_rock (Feb 13, 2007)

ya privacy as in u  can see the rooftops of ur friends houses and they can see urs.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 13, 2007)

Too old man...

Try Google Mars... Which is too months OLD....

Byeeee


----------



## aryayush (Feb 14, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> oh yeah !   forgotten this buddy !


Can you recognise that person who was sunbathing? How does it affect your privacy then if you cannot?


----------



## Digit_Dragon (Feb 21, 2007)

I was talking about privacy of the country...now see.

*www.newindpress.com/NewsItems.asp?ID=IEL20070220074729&Title=Bangalore&Topic=166&


----------

